# i need to separate Pt from Au in aqua regia



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

if Storm Percipitant is Sodium Meta Bisulfite 
Sodium Meta Bisulfite can Percipitant platinum or not ?
i need to separate Pt from Au in aqua regia if Sodium Meta Bisulfite can Percipitant platinum i have some problem
i need a selective Percipitant for gold 
tnx guys


----------



## Irons (Feb 8, 2010)

apatogh said:


> if Storm Percipitant is Sodium Meta Bisulfite
> Sodium Meta Bisulfite can Percipitant platinum or not ?
> i need to separate Pt from Au in aqua regia if Sodium Meta Bisulfite can Percipitant platinum i have some problem
> i need a selective Percipitant for gold
> tnx guys



Check this out: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=1286


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

Irons said:


> apatogh said:
> 
> 
> > if Storm Percipitant is Sodium Meta Bisulfite
> ...


i cant reach Dental Gold Experiment ( net problem )
plz send it to my email
[email protected]
tnx


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 11, 2010)

is gold specific


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 11, 2010)

:arrow:


----------

